# Best dry food?



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi  my husband and I will be picking our chocolate pup up a week tomorrow  and I've been looking into which food to feed him!

I'm thinking a good quality dry food as that will suit us and in an ideal world feed our baby a good nutritious diet which is affordable. I haven't a clue how much it will all cost, any input on how much a 15 kg bag will last would be great  Can anyone recommend one and what was your experience using them.

I've looked on www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk which is really helpful but there is so many to choose from its a bit daunting, it would be great if a cockapoo owner can advise. Thank you


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

If you decide to change over from the food that the breeder supplies you with (which you most likely will) do it gradually over a period of at least 8/9 days otherwise it can result in an upset tum. I tried several dry foods for Freddie and finally settled on "Gentle". 
Not long now until you have your bundle of mischief.......


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

We've fed Millie's Wolfheart Riverside Mix since he was little. You can feed it to a dog of any age, unlike a lot of foods which seem to be formulated for certain age ranges (although I imagine this is a marketing gimmick more than anything). The only issue you might have is that the pieces could be a bit big for a young puppy.

It's among the cheapest, and highest rated on all about dog food. They have great customer service and I generally order next day delivery. They use a service where you can track the delivery as it is happening and you get an hour window so you know exactly when it will arrive. Standard delivery is free and next day is about two pounds.


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Gill, thank you for the advice with gradually weaning onto new food! I read somewhere that you need to mix with food already on. I'll look into the Gentle range, not come across that one!

Walter, I have read about Millie's Wolfheart. So you go direct to order with them? 

How old is your cockapoo and can you advise on how far a 15kg bag of food will last an adult dog


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance had pro plan as a pup as it was what her breeder fed and it seemed to suit her very well indeed. Once she was grown up I switched foods and she is now on Millies Wolfheart Hunter Mix - she is not a cockapoo but is 16kg of collie/lab cross and a 10kg bag lasts us around 7 weeks so it is pretty economical to feed


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

What a lovely name 'Chance'  she is beautiful!

Thank you for your reply. Millie's seems quite popular. Wow that is economical, thank you that has given me a good idea now on how much I'll use


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

The 5k Gentle bag lasts about 33 days (150g per day - altho would need less than that for first few weeks) and costs £23. Stockists are limited (altho I believe you can buy online). A pet shop not far away from me stocks it and it was recommended as Freddie had a sensitive stomach so that I why I went with that one. Make sure breeder gives you at least two weeks supply of food (or buy in a small amount in advance) so you can slowly change over to whichever brand you select. Check ingredients (chicken based and not too high in rice to start would be my advice).


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry - just noticed you are in Berkshire and looking at Gentle website there appears to be no stockists in your county.


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you for the information on your Gentle food. Really helps with what to expect with amounts etc... I have looked also and you're right they don't have any stockists in my area unfortunately. It has very good reviews, so Freddie is sure on a good diet isn't he  there sure is some good quality foods out there and I'm thinking Millie's Wolfheart or Eden as I can get them locally.

If anyone has used Eden I'd greatly appreciate your experiences 

The breeder said she'll give me some food but I've already gone and bought a 2kg bag. Not the best on the market but not the worst! It's called Autarky and has maise in it and I'm not keen on giving him anything that can cause allergies, perhaps I'm over thinking.. Also making sure I'm getting quality treats as you can get so much rubbish out there!

Did you give Freddie puppy milk?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie just has his Gentle. For treats and training I give him plain chicken breast cut up into little pieces or Coachies biscuits (the pink packet is chicken for puppies and the green one is natural). 
His only liquid is water. 
The most difficult thing I found to get was what to buy him for chewing. He loved rice bones but too much rice made him scratch - so they were stopped. I found he enjoys biting down on a split antler.
Not long now.......


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

I've seen Coachies biscuits when I popped th Pets At Home. I ended up picking Wainwrights puppy bone biscuits so we'll see how he gets on with them. Plain chicken is a great idea, my husband was talking about buying whole chickens and cooking them in the slow cooker so we have fresh chicken at hand when needed. I didn't know what a split antler was until I just googled it! Good old Google  thank you for your continued help with all my questions, I do appreciate it.
Yes, not long now. I have ordered a play pen like you recommended  it's on it's way so should be here for when our chocolate pup is home with us. I'm so excited!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent. Pleased you are getting the play pen. It is invaluable. 
Freddie having his first hair cut today so I will post a photo later.


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh how lovely! Freddie's very first hair cut! I'll look out for his photo later! I hope he enjoys it!


----------



## Wendy07 (Apr 15, 2016)

chocolate*dream said:


> I've seen Coachies biscuits when I popped th Pets At Home. I ended up picking Wainwrights puppy bone biscuits so we'll see how he gets on with them. Plain chicken is a great idea, my husband was talking about buying whole chickens and cooking them in the slow cooker so we have fresh chicken at hand when needed. I didn't know what a split antler was until I just googled it! Good old Google  thank you for your continued help with all my questions, I do appreciate it.
> Yes, not long now. I have ordered a play pen like you recommended  it's on it's way so should be here for when our chocolate pup is home with us. I'm so excited!


Hi sorry to hijack your post do you mind me asking which playpen you bought as I'm looking for one. Thank you


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Wendy07 said:


> Hi sorry to hijack your post do you mind me asking which playpen you bought as I'm looking for one. Thank you


I got the large play pen from Pets at home. No self assembly needed.


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Wendy, no problem at all! It is off eBay, has good reviews so thought I'd give it a go. Cost £22. You can pay more but thinking I won't need it for long, couple of months tops as I hear they can jump out of them at four months. Gill got hers from Pets At Home.


----------



## Wendy07 (Apr 15, 2016)

chocolate*dream said:


> Hi Wendy, no problem at all! It is off eBay, has good reviews so thought I'd give it a go. Cost £22. You can pay more but thinking I won't need it for long, couple of months tops as I hear they can jump out of them at four months. Gill got hers from Pets At Home.


Thank you both what make was the one from eBay? 

I've seen the PAH one and didn't want to pay that much as you're right they wouldn't be using it long. I've seen a savic one for £29.


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

I've just looked and I can't see what name only the seller is called wondersite. Sold over 900 of them and he has quite a good rate with feedback. £20.99 + 99p postage. I haven't received it yet so I'll let you know what the quality is like as it might be a load of rubbish! I guess with some things you get what you pay for but if it gets me through the first couple of months I'll be happy


----------



## Wendy07 (Apr 15, 2016)

chocolate*dream said:


> I've just looked and I can't see what name only the seller is called wondersite. Sold over 900 of them and he has quite a good rate with feedback. £20.99 + 99p postage. I haven't received it yet so I'll let you know what the quality is like as it might be a load of rubbish! I guess with some things you get what you pay for but if it gets me through the first couple of months I'll be happy


That would be great thank you


----------



## chocolate*dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Should be here today or tomorrow. They have a few on eBay, slightly different sizes and round the same sort of price. It has 8 panels and you can put it into different shapes. I'll keep you posted


----------

